# Albino Darwin Pythons



## Elise Salvio (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi
I have recently purchased two Albino Darwin pythons from a seller who had them for only a couple months there both yearlings and have been kept in the same tank.
Both from different breeders
I wanting to know if keeping them in the same tank is a good idea, I am planning to breed them when they are older.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 6, 2017)

Not sure of the laws of whatever state you are in but in VIC you are not supposed to sell unless you have held them for a minimum period of 6 months. I think most states are the same unless there are mitigating circumstance. Special permission is rarely granted from my understanding.

You can keep them together but most people tend to separate them as it makes feeding easier.


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 6, 2017)

I didn't know that thanks for letting me know, 

I don't feed them in the tank they are both fed on the same day out of the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 6, 2017)

They look very much like 2 that were being offered around last week. They had RI and mites


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome to APS Elise. 
As I told you in our previous conversation, people will tell you it is ok to keep them together, but there is always that risk that one might turn on the other.
No offence, Pauls_Pythons.


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 7, 2017)

What is RI ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks 
Yea I think I will separate them, 
What about when you put them together for breading is there a less chance of them turning on each other when there older 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought them 2 Fridays ago ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 7, 2017)

No offence taken PF. Everyone is welcome to their own opinion. (I actually keep all mine separate including my Diamonds)
Darwins are not BHP's so no cannibalism to worry about.
There is always risk but if they are similar sizes the risk is minimal.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm like you, P_P. We keep ours separate unless we want to breed them. Not so much cannibalism to worry about as one attacking the other, which has happened with people keeping morelias together.
Elise, RI is respiratory infection, but I wouldn't be too concerned. The person that posted that seems to have just signed up. Strange thing to be posting first up.
You say that you've had snakes in the past; you will be able to tell if these 2 are sick or not.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 7, 2017)

I signed up in order to pass on that information, 2 yearling albinos "from 2 different breeders" with early stage RI and mites were offered to someone I know, my concern was for the snakes as they may need attention. For the record I was a member years ago and have a large collection of morelia.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 7, 2017)

No worries, Yellowtail. Thanks for clarifying that. Sometimes people sign up with different agendas. And thanks for the heads up.
Elise, keep a close eye on the pythons. I'd pull out whatever substrate is in the tank, and put paper towel. This will help identify if there are mites. You will be able to see "black dots" on the paper towel, and if you can squish one between your finger nails, then it is a mite.
With the potential RI, possibly a trip to a reptile vet could be warranted, either now, or if the pythons show any signs of being sick. 
And it wouldn't hurt to report the seller to the state licensing authorities either., if the RI and mites turn up.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 7, 2017)

They were together in an approx 6 - 8 litre tub with a double dowel perch?


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all your help  
They where sold to me in a 3 foot tank from a guy in Redcliffe QLD 
They are both looking healthy both ate last Monday and the female is about to shed 
I think there around 10 months old female around 70cm and the male 80cm 
Just set up the other tank the other day and now have separated them
[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 7, 2017)

Good luck with your pythons, Elise.
Don't be afraid to ask a question on here; someone will be able to help.


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi everyone just have a question about my make albino Darwin python when I go to get him out he is always under his big water bowl he has dug himself a hole under there 

Temp is set to turn heat lamp on at 28 degrees but because of how hot it's been it hasn't had to turn on in the tank the temp is sitting on 34 degrees and humidity siting at 60% 

Does anyone know why he would be under his water bowl and is it bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagey (Jan 14, 2017)

Elise Salvio said:


> Hi everyone just have a question about my make albino Darwin python when I go to get him out he is always under his big water bowl he has dug himself a hole under there
> 
> Temp is set to turn heat lamp on at 28 degrees but because of how hot it's been it hasn't had to turn on in the tank the temp is sitting on 34 degrees and humidity siting at 60%
> 
> ...




Do you have a temperature gradient across the enclosure with a cool spot it can escape the heat- it sounds like your snake is looking for a cool spot


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea one side is cool, but he seems to be under To water bowl since I took the female out that he was housed with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise Salvio (Jan 16, 2017)

And his pretty cold when I take him out from under the rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhere (Jan 16, 2017)

Imagine if you were born an albino and all the other snakes picked on you and you felt all alone, colourless in a colourful world. Then one day you meet a beautiful albino lady snake and suddenly the world doesn't seem like such a bad place after all.
Until one day she's taken away and then you're left all alone again wondering what went wrong.

I don't know about you guys but I'd be hiding under my water bowl too...


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 17, 2017)

Elise, wait until he's due to eat, then place him at the warm end for a few minutes before you offer the food. If h is a regular eater, and doesn't eat, then perhaps there is something going on. But with the hot weather, he is probably just getting away from the heat. Or possibly going into shed.


----------

